# Bad Timing/Bad Luck/ECNL Phoenix Showcase Nov10-13



## NorCalUSN (Oct 18, 2022)

So the club is going to Phoenix over Veterans Day weekend. Stratospheric plane tickets (inflation or whatever) overpriced hotel rooms.

Making plans and arranging itinerary. But when I look at the "College Attending" list ( https://public.totalglobalsports.com/public/event/2703/college-list ) I am starting to question and wonder why our club should even go? Bragging rights? ECNL mandates for a club to attend a minimum of X number of showcases per year.?

Much like Surf Cup scheduling their weekend during San Diego ComicCon, did the Phoenix showcase organizers take into account the beginning of the NCAA playoffs? Did they think that "big name" schools would be able to spare scouts/coaches for the weekend?

Nothing against the Academy of Art University or Berry College but come on!

I'm really hoping as the showcase approaches and NCAA brackets are decided the big schools find a way to send scouts to this event.  Otherwise I'm going to recommend to our DOC that parent resources could be spent more advantageously next year.


----------



## Jamisfoes (Oct 19, 2022)

You have Dartmouth and West Point. All the other schools are crap.


----------



## Colorado Papa (Oct 19, 2022)

Been this way since the beginning of time.  Valid points but if your kid is there you are already firmly entrenched in the pay up “and” shut up soccer world.  Welcome.  Complaining to the Doc will just hurt your kid.


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2022)

Colorado Papa said:


> Been this way since the beginning of time.  Valid points but if your kid is there you are already firmly entrenched in the pay up “and” shut up soccer world.  Welcome.  Complaining to the Doc will just hurt your kid.


You took the words right out of my mouth.....lol. The best thing to do is STFU, pay up, stay & pay, STFU some more, and whatever you do, don't complain to the Doc. My first showcase showdown was so disappointing. Not only did I pay, I watched my kid sit the first game. Pay to sit and not play and I was not happy. Drive all the way to Phoenix to watch other kids play who already had offers, show off their skillz that the Guru taught them. That was fun to watch....NOT!!!!! Doc told her right after warmups that she was picked with another player (*(dude lied and said he would only carry 18 when I signed her up, but decided at the last minute to break his word with my kid and me so he can make more $$$ and added 2 to make 20 players))* to learn how the real is game played from bench. The next game, she got to play 2nd half with our squad up 6-0 at half. The Sunday game at 3pm she got to start but no coaches were there. I complained to the boss, the Doc, the coach, the TM and EVERYONE at the fields how much all this was BS.  They all come back at me and my dd that it was our fault because we didn't email the coaches b4 the showcase to come watch my dd sit on the bench.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 19, 2022)

If it makes you feel any better (or maybe I'm throwing gas on the fire) heres the coaches attending the GA Showcase happening in Dec that basically mirrors what ECNL does in Nov.






						ScoutingZone® | Sports Scouting App for Soccer | OwnTheZone
					






					app.scoutingzone.com


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> If it makes you feel any better (or maybe I'm throwing gas on the fire) heres the coaches attending the GA Showcase happening in Dec that basically mirrors what ECNL does in Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


US Soccer is on this list. That would have hooked me 5 years ago for sure. My kid got her only face to face tryout in 2017 way b4 showcases in Phoenix with a top coach. It didn't go well, so I was told. As I look back and see the Truth now, my kid dodged some serious. Anyway, it will all work itself out in the wrong run.


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 19, 2022)

Steaming, video, and other scouts or assistants will be used for those interested but not present.

The timing between everything,  the college post season  & HS season is part of reasons why it's generally first week of Dec.

These early attendance lists are often not current and don't reflect the others that show up so Don't let a stale list jade your judgement or expectations.

As far as "big" universities they have so many prospects that their not necessary going to a showcase looking for random players.  Prior contact,  looks, correspondence email or other contact is needed before the event, hopefully there schedules work out and somebody they know sees your player.

You might be surprised who actually shows up and there might be some organizations your player doesn't know about that could have somethings to offer.

If nothing else you're player can make a highlight reel of their play at the event.


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2022)

lafalafa said:


> Steaming, video, and other scouts or assistants will be used for those interested but not present.
> 
> The timing between everything,  the college post season  & HS season is part of reasons why it's generally first week of Dec.
> 
> ...


They will have someone wearing the gear from some of the  Big U's, but it might not be the decision maker. Last year at another showcase I watched some of the top top coaches sit in chairs talking it up with their buddies and not watching the game. I watched them all. Good luck everyone-


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 19, 2022)

What I'm seeing is that Colleges will attend both ECNL and GA showcases.

I also bet that "top talent" from both leagues are getting recruited before even attending the showcase.

Showcases are likely where coaches fill out their teams bench depending on the number of "top talent" they're able to reel in outside of showcases.

What I'm really seeing is how important the clubs college placement person is + the number of connections they have.


----------



## graciesdad (Oct 19, 2022)

These are just stupid and a big money suck. Hard pass.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Oct 19, 2022)

It's interesting that some folks are so overly concerned about the big name colleges attending these events to give them credibility when the reality is the vast majority of kids are much more aligned with the schools that are attending. If only top schools attended, very few would be scouted. Would that be better?


----------



## crush (Oct 19, 2022)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> It's interesting that some folks are so overly concerned about the big name colleges attending these events to give them credibility when the reality is the vast majority of kids are much more aligned with the schools that are attending. If only top schools attended, very few would be scouted. Would that be better?


I agree but dad and mom see college football every week and EVERYONE wants Big at the beginning of all this, come on man! I think it would be better to just go play soccer locally, put some tapes together and email the coach your self with your grades and attitude. The fact that you have to go through the Doc and club is the problem, moo. Peace brah to you the family


----------



## Jamisfoes (Oct 19, 2022)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> It's interesting that some folks are so overly concerned about the big name colleges attending these events to give them credibility when the reality is the vast majority of kids are much more aligned with the schools that are attending. If only top schools attended, very few would be scouted. Would that be better?


The number 1 question one should ask is, would I be going to this college if I am not a soccer player? I see so many kids go to crappy schools just so they can play soccer. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## NorCalUSN (Oct 19, 2022)

I can already see the "colleges Attending" for next year's event.  University of Phoenix, Kaplan University, Trump University


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Oct 19, 2022)

lafalafa said:


> Steaming, video, and other scouts or assistants will be used for those interested but not present.
> 
> The timing between everything,  the college post season  & HS season is part of reasons why it's generally first week of Dec.
> 
> ...


Exactly what he said! This part especially:
These early attendance lists are often not current and don't reflect the others that show up so Don't let a stale list jade your judgement or expectations.

The big schools are usually represented at every ECNL showcase. Sometimes schools register late, and sometimes they don’t register at all because they have limited resources that weekend and/or a set plan of who they’re going to watch.

A school that wants to see your kid will do so. If they don’t this go round, they will in the future. Keep emailing the schools you’re interested in whether or not they’re listed as attending


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 19, 2022)

If your kid isn't interested in any of the schools attending, skip it.  There will be other tournaments... always.  We never missed a tournament, and that was because we had FOMO on some great, life changing opportunity, but the truth is that if you're going to a tournament to be "discovered" by a scout, you're doing it wrong.  You have to go after the target schools you're interested in, show up to enough tournaments to be seen frequently by many, and work the connections you make.  Missing one (probably blazing hot) tournament weekend, saving some dough, and enjoying family time ain't gonna affect her college future AT ALL.


----------



## Zeke (Oct 19, 2022)

Jamisfoes said:


> You have Dartmouth and West Point. All the other schools are crap.


Pomona, Illinois, Arizona, Florida, Maryland, George Mason, Air Force Academy, Sarah Lawrence, and Brown are all crap?

Those are some mighty high standards you have.   I’d be happy for my kid to graduate from any of those.


----------



## dk_b (Oct 19, 2022)

This has been date since my oldest daughter - now a college Jr - first played the showcase (2015, I think). Depending on results in the opening round of NCAA and location of the school, you will often see college coaches show up even if they are not listed (some coaches never appear on the list) and these Sat-arrivals included coaches from top programs.  A friend sent me an email I sent to the families and there were 65 programs (+ USA Soccer) who attended in Fall of '18 (most of the girls on my daughter's team were HS juniors, a number had committed (old recruiting rules, you can take officials and communicate before end of Soph year) but we still had a big turnout). The programs were a mix of P5 and mid-major and there were a number of NCAA tourney participants that came for 1 or 2 days (I'd note that in what I sent to the families). Spring PHX always had a bigger turnout but it felt fine.  Obviously, this is not a comment on current airfare and lodging.

(I can't locate my prior lists but my guess is that there would have been a higher number in '17 (when they were sophs) and a comparable number in '16 (they played 3 Texas teams in that showcase so I a lot of southern programs were there))


----------



## FutbolHeidiHo (Oct 19, 2022)

Mystery Train said:


> If your kid isn't interested in any of the schools attending, skip it.  There will be other tournaments... always.  We never missed a tournament, and that was because we had FOMO on some great, life changing opportunity, but the truth is that if you're going to a tournament to be "discovered" by a scout, you're doing it wrong.  You have to go after the target schools you're interested in, show up to enough tournaments to be seen frequently by many, and work the connections you make.  Missing one (probably blazing hot) tournament weekend, saving some dough, and enjoying family time ain't gonna affect her college future AT ALL.


In my experience this is pretty true.  Except if your kid and family get a rep for not doing tournaments just because it does not suit you the coach might not do much to help get her recruited.  College coaches care that a kid and the family have a team player attitude.  which will include all of the bs that can involve.


----------



## From the Spot (Oct 19, 2022)

In my experience a lot of the schools register a week or so out. Makes for some frantic emailing in the days leading up to the event.


----------



## Happened again (Oct 19, 2022)

From the Spot said:


> In my experience a lot of the schools register a week or so out. Makes for some frantic emailing in the days leading up to the event.


Exactly this... Plenty of "name brand" schools will attend, they always do.  2 weeks later they will be at Silver Lakes.  AZ and CA have great weather this time of the year.  The list today means nothing.


----------



## Happened again (Oct 19, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> What I'm seeing is that Colleges will attend both ECNL and GA showcases.
> 
> I also bet that "top talent" from both leagues are getting recruited before even attending the showcase.
> 
> ...


Showcases meet several coach/program requirements:  validate/confirm/deny/recruit/steal, etc...


----------



## youthsportsugh (Oct 19, 2022)

If you are playing for an ECNL club you should have known this going in -- pay, pay and pay some more. Most of the non "crap" schools have recruiting coordinators anyway and will be there even if not listed early.  It is also another opportunity to play and get some good film.
I feel like this is mentioned every year for this ECNL showcase and then in early December DA/GA runs up against finals and HS seasons. Decisions Decisions Decisions
Go don't go it has to be a family decision, but it could affect how your club sees the player and commitment (right or wrong).


----------



## Lightning Red (Oct 20, 2022)

There will be plenty of the big name schools there.  There always are.  Even if you don't see a school you may have interest in on any list make sure your kids are still sending the emails to them with the schedule.  If you show the interest, more often than not, they will come to watch. 
As for the $, you knew what you signed up for.


----------



## Colorado Papa (Oct 20, 2022)

dk_b said:


> This has been date since my oldest daughter - now a college Jr - first played the showcase (2015, I think). Depending on results in the opening round of NCAA and location of the school, you will often see college coaches show up even if they are not listed (some coaches never appear on the list) and these Sat-arrivals included coaches from top programs.  A friend sent me an email I sent to the families and there were 65 programs (+ USA Soccer) who attended in Fall of '18 (most of the girls on my daughter's team were HS juniors, a number had committed (old recruiting rules, you can take officials and communicate before end of Soph year) but we still had a big turnout). The programs were a mix of P5 and mid-major and there were a number of NCAA tourney participants that came for 1 or 2 days (I'd note that in what I sent to the families). Spring PHX always had a bigger turnout but it felt fine.  Obviously, this is not a comment on current airfare and lodging.
> 
> (I can't locate my prior lists but my guess is that there would have been a higher number in '17 (when they were sophs) and a comparable number in '16 (they played 3 Texas teams in that showcase so I a lot of southern programs were there))


Agree with this.  In my experience many schools show up after their tournament futures shake out.  In retrospect we had to travel all over the country for ECNL showcases where no colleges attended due to Covid so you and your daughter will be just fine.


----------



## TeamDadJokes (Oct 20, 2022)

Several of these schools have PA Programs which my dd is interested in becoming. This would be a good opportunity when its her time.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 21, 2022)

Having your kid be the only keeper, even though she is already committed, means showing up at every Showcase the team goes to.


----------



## dk_b (Oct 21, 2022)

socalkdg said:


> Having your kid be the only keeper, even though she is already committed, means showing up at every Showcase the team goes to.


That was the case for us. She’d miss when she was at YNT camp. In fact, once when she was at camp her team had a guest player register as a discovery player. Worked out for her as she ended up with an offer and is a 3-year college starter.


----------



## NorCalUSN (Nov 9, 2022)

Well as the tournament weekend approaches i stand corrected and should have done more of a "wait and see" Looks like PHX is going to be very busy this weekend.  https://public.totalglobalsports.com/public/event/2703/college-list


----------



## 120497235901835 (Nov 12, 2022)

Colorado Papa said:


> Been this way since the beginning of time.  Valid points but if your kid is there you are already firmly entrenched in the pay up “and” shut up soccer world.  Welcome.  Complaining to the Doc will just hurt your kid.


keep crying that your daughter isnt good. Angry parents always making excuses


----------



## 120497235901835 (Nov 12, 2022)

crush said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth.....lol. The best thing to do is STFU, pay up, stay & pay, STFU some more, and whatever you do, don't complain to the Doc. My first showcase showdown was so disappointing. Not only did I pay, I watched my kid sit the first game. Pay to sit and not play and I was not happy. Drive all the way to Phoenix to watch other kids play who already had offers, show off their skillz that the Guru taught them. That was fun to watch....NOT!!!!! Doc told her right after warmups that she was picked with another player (*(dude lied and said he would only carry 18 when I signed her up, but decided at the last minute to break his word with my kid and me so he can make more $$$ and added 2 to make 20 players))* to learn how the real is game played from bench. The next game, she got to play 2nd half with our squad up 6-0 at half. The Sunday game at 3pm she got to start but no coaches were there. I complained to the boss, the Doc, the coach, the TM and EVERYONE at the fields how much all this was BS.  They all come back at me and my dd that it was our fault because we didn't email the coaches b4 the showcase to come watch my dd sit on the bench.


just admit your daughter is puny and not at the level you wish.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Nov 13, 2022)

Nasty comments from someone that has no idea if other parents kids are "good enough" to be playing.

I can almost guarantee that no single type of player will bring wins week after week. You need powerful + fast, skillful + smart, tough + determined, etc etc etc to be consistent over time.

When parents are warning about DOCs or Leagues or certain coaching styles take it all with a grain of salt but at the same time listen to what they're saying. Youth soccer is a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## MMMM (Nov 16, 2022)

The things you know in hindsight - my DD’s current college coaching staff rarely registers as attending the showcases in advance, just shows up that first day. My guess is that it’s to shrink the number of random “I’m playing on field 6” emails from players who haven’t actually looked at the school and the program otherwise and are sending out a slew of emails to the attending coaches just to see what happens. I’ll echo the prior posters saying that picking the schools first based on a number of different factors and focusing on building a relationship with them in advance, so that you are already on a coach’s radar when a showcase comes around, is what ended up being successful for my DD.


----------

